
The JavaScript phenomenon is a mass psychosis - utternerd
https://hackernoon.com/the-javascript-phenomenon-is-a-mass-psychosis-57adebb09359
======
subhrm
I disagree with you.

Although JavaScript has some flaws, it works and It is easy on the developers.

Frameworks like React, Angular, backbone, amber and tools like Gulp, webpack
offer so much versatility.

------
cpburns2009
CAUTION: The banner image is NSFW.

